# Tivo Blackberry app - Login Problems



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

I tried to use the Tivo App on my Blackberry the other day and it wouldn't work. Trying to fix it I logged out, and now it will not log back in. It's been a few days and I'm still having the login problem.

Anyone else having this same issue?

I read through the help link at Tivo: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1258/kw/Blackberry/r_id/100041#login but that didn't help. I've also looked through the info I could find at Blackberry's website and done my best to look on this forum, but can't find the source of the issue or the solution.

For purposes of eliminating the obvious troubleshooting here is some extra info:


Yes I can log in to my account on Tivo Central online.
Yes I can schedule recordings, view my "to do" list, and my "now playing" lists via Tivo Central Online.
Yes the blackberry app has worked properly before.
No I have not installed any other applications on my blackberry since my last sucessful use of the Tivo App.
Yes I tried rebooting my blackberry.
Yes I tried re-installing the Tivo App on my blackberry.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't used the blackberry app for a while, but given the trouble I was having with it when I first started using it AND the complete lack of support or help of any kind for it (tivo people didn't even know it existed) I'd venture to guess that they must have had an intern do this that was failing his CIS class and needed some extra credit. :down:

(sorry for not being any help btw)


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Which version of the Tivo DVR Scheduler are you using? I have 1.0.0.20 loaded (on a BB Storm version 1.0 running 5.0.0.328 OS). It used to work fine, but now, I get "unable to complete your request". It's almost like whatever web service they use to make it process (and feed into the m.tivo.com website) is down.


----------



## AlexG (Nov 26, 2002)

It appears I can't do it on the PC at m.tivo.com as well on my blackberry. I'd pinpoint it to the mobile website as the culprit.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't get a signal (or barely) at work to try it.... I last logged into it Thursday afternoon, so any problems with the service have occurred since then.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

so it's not just me!
I installed the app this weekend on my BB and was frustrated to no end because I knew the username and password were the correct ones.

Diane


----------



## Sethb (Feb 6, 2002)

Mine used to work, tried to use it yesterday, and it failed as well...


----------



## Harrison (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, I'm having the same problem. I just installed the app three days ago. It worked perfectly the first time I used the app. I logged in, even scheduled a show to record and received the usual email confirmations. 

Once I logged out, I could never login again. I've googled the issue and there seem to be many people with the same problem. I've sent an email to RIM support, but I don't expect a response. 

Wish I could get this app working. I've got a BB Tour on Verizon's network with minimal 3rd party apps installed (VZNavigator 5, Vlingo, Fox News shortcut, and Facebook.)


----------



## Undertakernv (Jan 21, 2005)

Having the same issue. First had issues with show times being wrong and then this weekend it just stopped working altogether. I've deleted and re-downloaded the app and now I can't log in.


----------



## Sethb (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, I reported the problem to TiVo, though from the response of their support person, I wouldn't get my hopes up:



> Jay: Thank you for verifying your information, Seth. How may I assist you today?
> 
> Seth: The TiVo application for Blackberries no longer works, it won't let users login
> 
> ...


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

I tried this link
https://www.blackberry.com/CSOHelp/index.do?ft=generic

But it doesn't return any feedback and I haven't been contacted from Blackberry - although it's only been two days.


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Just an FYI it seems like it's working. Never received anything from Blackberry, but maybe they got the message through osmosis.

I was able to logon and also send a request to one of my Tivos. I received the email confirmation so it looks like it's working again.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Same here, I checked after you posted Tom, and it's working fine, apparently the proper small animal was sacrificed.


----------



## Harrison (Jun 30, 2005)

Here too....Interestingly, my login failed, I pulled the battery and then login worked. did anyone else have to pull the battery?

Bill


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

No battery pull - but it doesn't surprise me as I have to do that (via QuickPull) every day on my Storm. I'm counting the days until Verizon offers iPhone 4.0


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

No login probs. But both my BB app and m.tivo.com via a desktop PC are off by 5 hours. 

I direct tweeted TiVo. We'll see if anyone cares.


----------



## Undertakernv (Jan 21, 2005)

jlb said:


> No login probs. But both my BB app and m.tivo.com via a desktop PC are off by 5 hours.
> 
> I direct tweeted TiVo. We'll see if anyone cares.


No login issues anymore either but my times are still off as well. Mine are ahead by 8 hours. Had this issue even before the login problems.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

again.. I can't log into my TiVo app from work to check, but do you all have your timezone correctly set in your BB?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Support (via online chat) is trying to say I have two separate issues. They said for the app I need to contact RIM. For the m.tivo.com side I need to unplug hard boot my TiVo. 

I think bonk. Those instructions were given to me in the past to correct an error when my Tivo was reporting incorrect TDL times when viewing the TDL remotely via the website.

But my TiVo TDL is reporting correctly. And I don't buy the BB app as a separate issue since the time is off by the exact same amount on both sides.

I emailed Shanan. She said she see if she can find anything out.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

very interesting.... on lunch I checked, and its showing times off several hours also. Its showing '24' as being on at 3am, instead of being 7pm (or 8pm?)


----------



## CerwinVega (Jan 3, 2002)

There has to be some preference not be stored correctly on the Tivo side. I say this because the mobile Web site displays listings correctly if I do not "log in" and just select my cable provider. If I "log in", it offsets everything ahead 5 hours. I'm on the East Coast. It sounds like the listings for West Coast folks are 8 hours ahead. So this is consistent.

As a former programmer, I am guessing that the application is looking for a time zone value, and when it doesn't find it, it defaults to GMT (baseline for all calendars in programming languages).


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

As a current programmer, I have to agree with you 

The wierd thing is the request (once it goes to my Tivo) is for the correct time. It's just the schedule on the website/blackberry app that's wrong.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Right. When I connect to the mobile side to remote view my NP and TD lists on my BB, I see everything correctly.

Shanan got back to me to say she didn't get any response yet from the team. But she will try again.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

The TiVo Diva herself dug up some info in her last days at TiVo:



> Okay, so they promise me: IT has been working on this with MobUI....Hopefully soon!


Thanks Shanan! You are the best!!!


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Mine is working now too... Ironically I never had scheduling issues, it just would not log in, but is working fine now.

Must have been something with their site?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am still off 5 hours......everything looks good at home on the TiVo itself......


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

jlb said:


> I am still off 5 hours......everything looks good at home on the TiVo itself......


Just checked mine and everything is OK. 24 shows as 9pm on Monday. Is your Blackberry on the wrong itime zone? If not, my guess is it just grabs the data from a tivo.com webservice.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Nope. BB has always been set correctly.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

So now I believe the "times" issue either is in fact the app (which would be a RIM problem) or one piece of communication of data to the app.

How do I know?

Well I fired up the app and listed upcoming showings of Late Late with Craig Ferguson. They were all showing as 5:37-6:37am.

I requested to record tonight's and asked that. I receive the email confirmation.

Guess what......the confirm said "we've received your request to record.....at 12:37 am."

So since it looks like the recording will happen correctly, that we have just an app disay problem. That has to either be in the app itself or in the data stream that is populating the data stream, right?


----------



## bstettin (Mar 10, 2004)

I am reviving this thread because it describes a problem I am having now, a year and a half later. (That is, the login problem reported in the early posts, not the time-shift issue.) For the people who posted here in 2010, the problem apparently was addressed and went away. Personally, I never had any problem with the BB TiVo app until last week, when I had to switch to a new BB Storm2. On my new phone, I just can't sign in to the TiVo app. The error message reads: "Unable to sign in. Your request cannot be completed." Interestingly, when I intentionally enter the wrong password, I get a different error message ("Your email address or password is incorrect. Please try again."), so I know the system is at least recognizing me as a valid user. Anyone else having this trouble? Any theories? Thanks.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Honestly, you are better off using m.tivo.com than the app. Tivo isn't maintaining it any longer. Like every other US consumer brand they are enthralled with ios and android apps. They prefer not to cater to the 68 million BlackBerry users out there. Not that I don't blame them. Until OS7 gets in market, they don't have access to UDP multicast scanning to auto detect tivos on the LAN. So there was no other options that remote scheduling for them with the app... which the mobile website does fairly well.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I never even knew they had a BB app. Do people still have BB's?


----------



## bstettin (Mar 10, 2004)

hooper said:


> Honestly, you are better off using m.tivo.com than the app. Tivo isn't maintaining it any longer. Like every other US consumer brand they are enthralled with ios and android apps. They prefer not to cater to the 68 million BlackBerry users out there. Not that I don't blame them. Until OS7 gets in market, they don't have access to UDP multicast scanning to auto detect tivos on the LAN. So there was no other options that remote scheduling for them with the app... which the mobile website does fairly well.


Thanks hooper, I just tried the mobile site and you are right, it works just as well.

Hopefully -- for those of us who still have reasons to stick with Blackberry -- RIM finds a way to get back in the game.


----------



## bakk (Oct 12, 2007)

The blackberry app on my device is still signed in and lets me search correctly, however when attempting to schedule a recording it says that it can not be completed. Is anyone else using the blackberry app and having this problem?


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Work upgraded us to "new" BBs and now I can't run the app. It was easier than the m.tivo.com site, but at least I have an alternative.


----------



## wobly (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm having the same issue (unable to login via the BB app), but can access it through m.tivo.com.


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jan 26, 2011)

No luck here either and no response from app support.


----------

